# Hot Tire Pick-up resistant



## NNY

Hot Tire Pick-up resistant
Its one of the qualities this product offers, don't know how to translate. any sugestions


----------



## Trainer1

Creo que se refiere a un compuesto químico que se aplica al piso y con propiedad de no pegarse a los cauchos calientes.
Las traducciones sugeridas serían: 

"Antiadherente a cauchos recalentados"  / "Con protección contra llantas/cauchos recalentados"  

                                        Saludos


----------



## NNY

thanks a lot


----------



## Aviador

Recordé que hace tiempo intervine en un hilo en que se trataba sobre algo parecido: Hot tire pick up. No sé si ayude.


Trainer1 said:


> Creo que se refiere a un compuesto químico que se aplica al piso y con propiedad de no pegarse a los cauchos calientes.
> Las traducciones sugeridas serían:
> 
> "Antiadherente a cauchos recalentados"  / "Con protección contra llantas/cauchos recalentados"
> 
> Saludos


Por otra parte, creo necesario llamar la atención sobre algo. El término que en castellano general equivale al inglés _tire_ es *neumático*. _Llanta_ es la pieza de metal sobre la cual se monta el neumático. Además, no sé si en algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante se diga _caucho_ por neumático.
En Chile y, en castellano general, es así:


*Llanta* 
*Neumático* 
*Rueda*


----------



## Trainer1

Aviador said:


> Recordé que hace tiempo intervine en un hilo en que se trataba sobre algo parecido: Hot tire pick up. No sé si ayude.
> 
> Por otra parte, creo necesario llamar la atención sobre algo. El término que en castellano general equivale al inglés _tire_ es *neumático*. _Llanta_ es la pieza de metal sobre la cual se monta el neumático. Además, no sé si en algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante se diga _caucho_ por neumático.
> En Chile y, en castellano general, es así:
> 
> 
> *Llanta*
> *Neumático*
> *Rueda*


----------



## Trainer1

Aviador: 
Tiene razón. La palabra *Caucho* es utilizada comúnmente aquí en Venezuela para referirse a ruedas de caucho (neumáticos) de carros, y es reconocida por la RAE.
De los tres términos que menciona, *Neumático* sería el más apropiado y de uso general.

                                                        Regards



 Venezela para


----------



## NNY

neumáico será  Mil gracias!


----------



## NNY

*que tal se oye...
ANTI-ADHERENTEAL SOBRECALENTAMIENTO DE NEUMATICOS

*


----------



## NNY

perdón
Anti-adherente al sobrecalentamiento de neumáticos?


----------



## Trainer1

NO. Sería: "Antiadherente a neumáticos calientes",  o si prefiere  "No se adhiere a neumáticos calientes".  
                             Saludos


----------



## Mastoc

Como dice Trainer, debe referirse a un compuesto químico que se aplica al piso (no me explico por qué NNY no nos lo dice) pero la adherencia que se menciona no es del producto al neumático sino del neumático al producto.


----------



## NNY

perdon Mastoc, gracias a ustedes cada vez aprendo mas, no so a traducir sino a pedir ayuda tambien    Mil gracias


----------

